# Tall boots or waders for hog hunting



## Nomadic Itch (Jan 30, 2007)

Does anyone have any recommendations on a good pair of of tall (more than 17") boots or hip waders for walking around in the swamp?  I need something than the Alpha Burly boots yet still comfortable.  Muck boots makes a pair of hip waders that supposedly fold down into a 17" boot or can be unrolled and used as hip waders (that's how it was explained to me).  Does anyone know if these work/are comfortable?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2007)

I use a pair of Wick Iron Legs. Barb wire is about the only thing that`ll tear em. I use em for all my swamp huntin`.


----------



## capt stan (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a pair of canvas hip waders. I really like them alot. I normally need a pair every two years or so, But I wear mine much more then most folks do. They work real well for me.


----------



## Nomadic Itch (Jan 30, 2007)

Nicodemus

Do the iron legs simply fit snuggly over your existing rubber boots?  The website recommends that you not stand in the water for more than 15 minutes.  Is that accurate or do they continue to keep you dry after prolonged periods in the water?  Thanks again


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2007)

The boot is a permanent part of the wader. This type of wader is more for crossin` water more so than just stayin` in there for prolonged periods of time. I have stood in water with mine for up to 30 minutes and didn`t have wet feet. I`m not sure I would want to test them much longer than that though. For their purpose and durability though, they can`t be beat.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 30, 2007)

The Muck boots with the chaps are EXTREMELY Comfortable.....I have a pair, can't seem to find them after my last move though .  They are good boots and will keep you dry.


----------



## Nomadic Itch (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the help.  I would like to purchase the Iron Legs but they only go up to a size 13 and unfortunately I wear a 14.  I guess sizing will make my decision for me...the mucks come in size 14.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 31, 2007)

What is the web address for "Iron Legs"?


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 1, 2007)

I cannot imagine anthing higher than a knee boot being easy to walk/stalk for extended periods.I have added the rule that boots must be 16', to adaquate weapon, for the guys I take. 
Ive had them over heat, get tired from wadders, or wet when their ducky farm boots were not high enough.
Then there's the racket...zipp,zipp,zipp  of chaps rubbing at each step.
I've been using redhead bone drys  but will be moving to a wp snake boot for the extended support and speed when a chase is required. If I have to go deep..thats part of the hunt.
cw


----------



## powerwagon (Feb 1, 2007)

redhead 17 inch snake boots


----------



## SouthGaTrophyHunter (Feb 1, 2007)

chippewas


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Feb 1, 2007)

I wear Muck boots with lightweight chaps from Valley Supply. they are lightweight, briarproof and waterproof for hours. I use them duck hunting, hog hunting and coon hunting. I put a lot of miles on em too.  $100 from Valley creek supply


----------

